# Please help identify ^^



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I just picked this guy up at the LFS. He was sold to me a black rhom. This fish seemed very pissed off even while he was in the bag. Every time I would lift the bag up to look at him, he kept pushing towards me like a aggressive cichlid would. Within 10 minutes after I put him in his tank he started going after all 6 of my red tetras. I put in a shrimp to see if it would calm him down and he tore it up. It was a frozen shrimp bigger than a ghost shrimp with the shell. I was wondering if you guys could help me identify my new fish. Thanks









Regards

Jamie

PS sorry about the bad pics. The little bugger WILL NOT stay still. He's still in the bag in the first pic. The litle dude is about 2inches.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> nice
> [snapback]956215[/snapback]​


Thanks Henry.... Do you think its a rhom?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks like it to me... but i might be wrong


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think he's still too small to properly ID (that Tetra in the background is hardly smaller







)
It's a Serrasalmus, but to find out what species he needs to grow a bit more first.

Nice little fishy though, no matter what it is


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks Judazz. Here are more pics............ I hope these help.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I wish I could help you, but no matter how many pics you post, I still believe for the time being he's too small to make a definite ID









If I were you, I'd just focus on keeping him healthy and content, and post some new pics once he's grown a few inches and colored up a bit - juvenile Serra's all look pretty much the same, and usually, the species-specific traits haven't developed yet.
So be patient, enjoy your fish, and try again in a few months


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> think he's still too small to properly ID (that Tetra in the background is hardly smaller )
> It's a Serrasalmus, but to find out what species he needs to grow a bit more first.
> 
> Nice little fishy though, no matter what it is
> ...


Same here.
Defo a serra but let him grow a little bit more.
cheers!


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

looks even smaller than two inches...does it have a color on the fin...here is mine


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

necroxeon said:


> looks even smaller than two inches...does it have a color on the fin...here is mine
> [snapback]956386[/snapback]​


Yes, Necroxeon mine also has a feint color of red on its anal fin. I first noticed the red on the anal fin before I bought him at the store. Keep in mind that the pictures I posted were taken within 1 hour of me bringing him home so I think the red will be visible tomorrow. Do you think my fish is a rhom??? Thanks.

PS Cool looking fish ya got there.... It looks very similar to mine.

THIS SITE RAWKS!!!

Regards

Jamie


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red is one of a fairly common color on ALL juvenile piranhas and pirambebas fins, head and body. Your fish is to young for any positive ID. Wait till it grows out more. This will allow the body markings time to develop more and any body/head shape to take form. Most Serrasalmus species are called "black piranha" by pet stores. The name "black rhom" doesn't carry much value either because I have seen S. altuvei, S. sanchezi, and S. compressus called "black rhombs" even though they are NOT scientifically S. rhombeus. The common name doesn't mean anything except to the dealer selling it for marketing values.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

could be anything... at that age...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks to all for the replies. I'll wait a couple months as start another ID topic on him. What ever he is, I like him a lot. If I point my finger at him, he swims up to the glass and goes nuts. Im content knowing that I have a VERY aggressive serrasalmus which is quite a change from the pygos that Im used to. Again, thanks to everyone for your comments.









Regards
Jamie


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Wait a few months and repost your new photos.


----------

